
Was Econ 101 a Complete Waste of Time and Energy? - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-09-19/econ-101-is-about-basic-economic-ideas-what-if-they-re-wrong
======
rdtwo
101 was fine for modeling small systems where micro sort of works. 102 was
worthless because it dealt with macro economics where the rules are made up
and change based on political whim.

